
Contempt Culture - virgil_disgr4ce
https://blog.aurynn.com/2015/12/16-contempt-culture
======
text70
There is an interesting theory that I sometimes read about. It states that the
more contempt and animosity that a group shows to outsiders, the more
cooperative and cohesive the group becomes.

I think that if you really want to overcome the language bias you need to
first address and make people aware that initially there may be some
instability in group cohesion. It may also be helpful to learn the fine art of
self-deprecating humor.

